# Tất tần tật về nệm cao su Liên Á than hoạt tính



## nguyenlamtgn (8/10/19)

_Vừa qua, Liên Á đã cho ra mắt thành công sản phẩm mới C.FUSION LATEX - Nệm cao su than hoạt tính. Đây là bước ngoặc lớn trong việc nghiên cứu cho ra đời các dòng sản phẩm thân thiện với môi trường và chăm sóc tốt hơn cho sức khỏe người tiêu dùng. _

Như mọi người cũng đã biết "than hoạt tính" có tác dụng giúp khử độc, khử mùi hôi và kháng khuẩn khá hiệu quả. Chính vì thế mà than hoạt tính dần được áp dụng vào trong lĩnh vực sản xuất nệm nhằm giúp loại bỏ mùi cao su khó chịu và đem đến sự thoải mái tối ưu cho người dùng. Và bài viết sau đây, Thegioinem.com xin chia sẻ tất tần tật về chiếc nệm cao su than hoạt tính đang khá "HOT" trên thị trường hiện nay.





_Tất Tần Tật Về Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Than Hoạt Tính - Thegioinem.com_​
*Nệm cao su than hoạt tính là gì?*
Với sự kết hợp giữa _cao su thiên nhiên _và _than hoạt tính_ thông qua quy trình công nghệ xử lý đặc biệt C.Fusion Latex, giúp sản phẩm nệm Liên Á đạt độ thoáng mát tối ưu và khử mùi không mong muốn.

Than hoạt tính với thành phân tro đen nhẹ được lọc kỹ lưỡng bằng cách loại bỏ nước và các thành phần dễ bay hơi khác. Sau đó, nhà sản xuất truyền than vào hỗn hợp cao su, khuấy đều tạo thành một hỗn hợp cao su than trước khi đem đi lưu hóa.  Kết quả cuối cùng là bọt cao su với các phân tử than hoạt tính trải đều cho phép các đặc tính có lợi của than phát huy hiệu quả trên toàn bộ miếng cao su.

Nệm cao su than hoạt tính có cấu trúc với hàng triệu lỗ nhỏ và kết cấu những lỗ xốp này có điện tích âm, khiến nó thu hút các phân tử tích điện dương của chất lỏng, hơi ẩm, khí và hóa chất. Điều này giúp than bẫy chúng vào trong các lỗ này, làm cho nệm sạch hơn, thoáng mát hơn, khử mùi không mong muốn giữ cho môi trường trong phòng luôn trong lành, thiết kế mái vòm đột phá giúp nâng đỡ tối ưu trọng lượng cơ thể cho giấc ngủ tuyệt vời hơn, độ bền cao và kháng cháy tốt.





_Nệm cao su than hoạt tính Liên Á Ladome Grey - Thegioinem.com_​
*Công dụng của nệm cao su than hoạt tính:*
Nệm cao su than hoạt tính là kết quả từ công nghệ xử lý đặc biệt C.Fusion Latex, giúp sản phẩm đạt độ thoáng mát tối ưu và khử mùi không mong muốn. Than hoạt tính với thành phần là tro đen nhẹ được sản xuất bằng cách loại bỏ nước và các thành phần dễ bay hơi khác.

*- Khử độc, vi khuẩn: *

Than hoạt tính có đặc điểm của cacbon giúp chắt lọc cặn bẩn, các chất độc hại. Khi được sản xuất trong ngành công nghiệp nệm, nệm cao su than hoạt tính có khả năng ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn cao, đảm bảo một môi trường ngủ trong lành nhất cho bạn.

*- Khử mùi hôi:*
Nhờ đặc tính đặc biệt của than tre, nệm cao than hoạt tính có khả năng khử mùi hiệu quả, bề mặt hấp thụ khí tốt, giúp bạn không còn khó chịu hay lo lắng về sức khỏe khi sử dụng dòng nệm này.

*- Kháng cháy: *
Với sự phát triển của dây chuyền sản xuất nệm, các thương hiệu nệm cao su than hoạt tính không chỉ có tính năng kháng khuẩn, khử mùi mà nệm còn làm chậm quá trình cháy diễn ra và lan rộng, giúp bạn an tâm khi sử dụng lâu dài.

*- Thoáng khí và đàn hồi cao:*
Nhờ sự kết hợp độc đáo của cao su và than hoạt tính giúp nệm có được sự thông thoáng nhân đôi so với các dòng nệm thông thường khác. Bên cạnh đó, đặc tính đàn hồi tốt của cao su cũng được gia tăng, hỗ trợ tuần hoàn máu, phát triển khung xương tối ưu.

*Giá thành của nệm cao su than hoạt tính*
Nhờ vào sự khác biệt so với các dòng cao su còn lại nên chiếc nệm cao su than hoạt tính của Liên Á vừa ra mắt đã được sự đón nhận nồng nhiệt từ người tiêu dùng. Vào giá thành của nệm cao su cũng được phân khúc ở tầm trung. Giao động từ: 8.600.000 - 33.000.000đ tùy thuộc vào kích thước nệm.

Liên Á là thương hiệu nệm được yêu thích suốt hơn 30 năm qua tại thị trường Việt Nam và việc ra mắt  sản phẩm nệm cao su than hoạt tính đột phá L’A Dome Grey sẽ đáp ứng mọi kỳ vọng của khách hàng về khâu khử mùi cao su, hoàn toàn không làm thất vọng người tiêu dùng.  Đừng bỏ qua chiếc nệm với công nghệ đột phá này nhé!


-----------------------------------------
*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:*

Website: thegioinem.com  
Hotline: 0909 060 325 – 0906 677 325.
Showroom: Hệ Thống chi nhánh Thegioinem.com  
Fanpage: Thế Giới Nệm - Thegioinem.com


----------

